# Το Εγχειρίδιο δημοσιογραφίας του Ρόιτερς ονλάιν



## tsioutsiou (Jul 10, 2009)

A is for abattoir; Z is for ZULU: All in the Handbook of Journalism
...
In between are 2,211 additional entries in the A-to-Z general style guide, part of the Reuters Handbook of Journalism, which we are now making available online. Also included in the handbook are sections on standards and values; a guide to operations; a sports style guide and a section of specialised guidance on such issues as personal investments by journalists, dealing with threats and complaints and reporting information found on the internet

Εδώ το Handbook
Η είδηση στο in.gr


----------

